#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Hoe kan ik vinyl platen digitaliseren?

## Thom

Hi,
mijn JB Systems T-3 Draaitafel, Direct Drive werkt perfect. 
Mijn *vraag* is hoe ik te werk kan gaan om mijn platen (33, 45 en 78 toeren) te kunnen opnemen voor cd / dvd.
Is daar apparatuur / software voor?
De draaitafel is aangesloten op een Philips tuner (FR 975 digital audio/video surround receiver Matchline). 
Mijn pc draait op XP. Tussen pc en tuner is (nog) geen verbinding.
Ik ben leek in electronica, dus elke ondersteuning is van harte welkom.
Alvast bedankt. 
 :Cool:  Mvrgr, Thom

----------


## mac tecson

Het is vrij eenvoudig. Je hebt een aantal dingen nodig:

- Draaitafel; die heb je al. Al moet ik zeggen dat de T-3 niet de meeste stabiele draaitafel op de planeet is, maar als je zorgt dat ie op een stabiele ondergrond staat en als de draaitafel in goede conditie is kan het best.
Ook moet je zorgen voor een goede naald; een naald van Ortofon is hier goed voor.

- Een computer met software. Om goed te kunnen opnemen heb je geen hele zware pc nodig. Een normale pc is goed genoeg. Zorg wel voor een goede geluidskaart, een standaard onboard is niet voldoende. Die kaarten geven vaak veel ruis en storingen. Een kaart van Creative/ M-audio oid is beter; het liefst ook nog met rca of jack inputs.
Als software kun zijn er een aantal opties. Je kunt Cool-edit, Audacity of een vergelijkbaar programma gebruiken. Ik heb alleen ervaring met Audacity en dat bevalt er goed. (Audacity heeft een gratis versie; ik weet niet hoe dat met andere programma's zit).

- Als laatste heb je een voorversterker nodig, omdat een draaitafel niet op line-niveau uitstuurt (sommige super-OEM's hebben dat wel, maar is zeker niet standaard). Je kunt ook een mixer gebruiken en dat via de phono-in op nemen (daar zit dan een voorversterker). Zorg wel voor een goede mixer zonder ruis.

Je sluit het geheel aan (tt--> mixer of voorversterker--> pc) en dan kun je opnemen.
Als je een mixer gebruikt en als die mixer een record-out heeft moet je die gebruiken. Die rec-out stuurt namelijk lager uit; meestal -6dB.

Je laat de plaat spelen en regelt je mixer in dat ie 0 dB uitstuurt. Als je met een rec-out hebt stuurt je mixer dus op -6dB uit. Dat is een mooi niveau om op te nemen, want je kunt beter te zacht opnemen dan te hard. Te hard is niet meer te corrigeren, maar te zacht wel (tot op een zekere hoogte)

Als je geen rec-out hebt of alleen een losse voorversterker gebruikt moet je  die -dB ergens ander vandaan halen. Dat doe je door je mixer minder hard uit te sturen; dat zal een beetje zoeken zijn; veel proberen dus.
Als je alleen een voorversterker gebruikt moet je het volume regelen met het ingangsvolume op je pc.

Als je alles een beetje recht hebt staan kun je opnemen.

Neem hier vooral de tijd voor en wees niet te snel tevreden; het blijft vooral zoeken in het begin naar de juiste afstelling in het begin.
Houdt er wel rekening mee dat een plaat niet altijd constant is (eigenlijk nooit) en dat je draaitafel ook niet perfect is.

Het zou nog beter zijn om een hifi draaitafel te bruiken (en dan natuurlijk wel een hele goede). Die draaitafels hebben geen pitch en zijn niet gemaakt voor bijsturingen ed. Ze zullen een stuk stabieler draaien. Maar die dingen zijn heel duur en dus geen optie.

Maar het is heel goed te doen met jou apparatuur. 

Succes.

----------


## Thom

Hallo Mac,

Bedankt voor je snelle en heldere reactie.
Mijn T3 kwam in mei zo uit de doos. Wel een paar 78-ers gedraaid, met alle kuilen en kraken ...
De kaart ga ik eens opsporen. Kan ik misschien combineren met een nieuwe pc. Mij huiduge begint bejaard te worden.
Over de voorversterker: in de T3 zit naast de rode en witte jacks een schuifknopje met de standen phono en line. Line heb ik eens geprobeerd via de tuner. Berg lawaai.
Als ik je goed begrijp, dan zou ik via LINE direct op de geluidskaart kunnen aansluiten??
Het db verhaal kan ik plaatsen: experimenteren.
de software ga ik ook googlen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als je de platenspeler op standje 'line' zet, moet je deze uiteraard niet op je versterker aansluiten via de phono-in.  :Wink: 
Als je je speler op line laat staan, kan je 'm inderdaad direct aan de line-in van je pc hangen.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Je hebt een heel mooi programma daarvor, ben alleen even de naam kwijt, zal vanmiddag ff in de studio kijken voor je.

----------


## Thom

Hallo Jur, mijn logica klopt dus (deze keer), en inderdaad er zit een lichtje op het ding.
 :Smile:  Thom

----------


## Thom

het ligt voor op mijn tong ...
zoiets???
 :Smile:  heerlijk
ik sta op hold

----------

